# 27.5 or 29er???



## JoeWakefield03 (31 Jul 2019)

I’m looking at getting a new bike. I’ve been riding 27.5 wheels for all of my mountain biking timeline and am still very fond of the 27.5 wheel bikes just because I like the size. I’d like to know if there are any advantages or disadvantages to 29ers likewise for the 27.5 sizing? Any answers would be greatly received, thanks


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

I own mountain bikes in all 3 common wheel sizes, and firmly believe it's all down to taste and personal preference. The advantages of each are minor, and usually countered by disadvantages, so it all comes down to what you personally prefer.


----------



## JoeWakefield03 (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I own mountain bikes in all 3 common wheel sizes, and firmly believe it's all down to taste and personal preference. The advantages of each are minor, and usually countered by disadvantages, so it all comes down to what you personally prefer.


Cheers mate


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2019)

I hate to say this but I am agreeing with Drago.


----------



## southcoast (31 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> I hate to say this but I am agreeing with Drago.



Yep me too !


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2019)

Wheel sizes on modern MTBs are down to fashion.


----------



## Kajjal (31 Jul 2019)

Having been mountain biking since the early 1990’s on 26 and 29” bikes the main difference is 29” wheels for me are smoother, maintain speed and have better grip climbing, the 26” are more manoeuvrable and accelerate faster. Both ride fine for me but I prefer 29” wheels for my natural trail riding and the occasional trail park. Every summer I take an mid 1990’s hardtail up into the mountains and it is no problem at all with 26” wheels, v brakes, elastomer fork and 3 x 8 gearing.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Wheel sizes on modern MTBs are down to fashion.



They ride completely different, Did you use a reply like that when thing went from 5 to 6 speed?


----------



## Cycleops (31 Jul 2019)

Ah, that's a bit different. I'm no MTB expert so If you say they ride differently I'll have to believe you .


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

I don't think they're completely different. In fact, the difference can be quite subtle between a 27.5 on plus size tyres and a 29er on regular profiles.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Ah, that's a bit different. I'm no MTB expert so If you say they ride differently I'll have to believe you .



You should try them, they are way different, people keep jumping on the fashion line and it is very wrong in this case.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I don't think they're completely different. In fact, the difference can be quite subtle between a 27.5 on plus size tyres and a 29er on regular profiles.



For a very obvious reason, run them both on the same tyres and you will feel it.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> I hate to say this but I am agreeing with Drago.


And me.

Edit: although I am enjoying my 29er HT. it's a fkin missile once it's up to speed.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> For a very obvious reason, run them both on the same tyres and you will feel it.



But no one conveniently sells all these different bikes with identical tyres, so that's a moot observation.

The point is they're all different, but more often than not it isn't marked. In fact, jn my experience of all the the biggest attributes are negative, and apply to the 29er:

1. Bigger wheels are flexier, noticeably so for a heavy rider. Like for like, you need to spend more to get equally decent wheels.

2. Bigger frames aren't as stiff, particularly at the rear. Again, highlighted by me being a heavier rider, managing to make a Boardman 29 frame flex so much I could make the rear tyre brush the frame on the power stroke.

3. 29ers are a nightmare muddy conditions. as the extra circumference provides additional surface area for a couple of extra kilos of mud to stick to, very, very noticeable over a 26.

But that aside, none of them inherently do any one thing so much better than the other that the losers have become obsolete. The 26 climbs a wee bit more lively, the 29 descends more steadily. The 29 rolls a touch better (although always having owned road bikes as well I've never felt the way in which they roll was revelatory), but the 26 gets up to speed with more snap. Unsurprisingly, the 27.5 is largely in the middle. Ultimately they all get me round my rides with aplomb.

Nevertheless, my ride times are much the same no matter which of my 5 MTBs I plump for, suggesting that the biggest difference is in feel. That leaves taste and preference as the decider.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Aug 2019)

Well these new 29ers have wider rims and slacker head angles.
They look so much better and ride better than early offerings, better bikes.
I love my new 29 and have sold most of my 27.5 bikes.

You dont catch your shoe on the front wheel anymore and a 29 goes over rough ground so much better.

Ride a few then get a 29


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

Never ridden a 27.5 but there are noticeable differences between 26 & 29, my 29 rolls far better than the 26, but the 26 is infinitely more manoeuvrable so to me it depends on what you are going to be doing with it.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Never ridden a 27.5 but there are noticeable differences between 26 & 29, my 29 rolls far better than the 26, but the 26 is infinitely more manoeuvrable so to me it depends on what you are going to be doing with it.



Exactly that, t'is why I keep all flavours in stock and don't simply restrict myself to one compromise.


----------



## johnblack (1 Aug 2019)

I did all my winter training on a 29er last year instead of the winter roadie, would never have done that on a 26. Gave me a chance to do far more varied riding and the trade off on-road was far less. But if I was doing a lot of very technical stuff, a 26 would be useful. 

I go to a Friday night MTB race series and they nearly all ride 29ers now.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Oct 2019)

Not sure how others have found them, but got a few PBs on Strava on my 29er without even trying and carded better times going to work and back then on a road bike.


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Oct 2019)

I'm relatively new to MTB'ing but my limited experience is as follows: 

I have a 26er MTB I've owned since 1999 but only ridden off-road occasionally, so it is still in excellent condition. Anyway, it is waaay slower over my typical 50km trail route with circa 500-800m of climbing than my 29er. There is zero chance I'd race it but for the odd fun ride, it's ok. Lovely for learning skills on shorter rides. 

I've ridden 27.5+ and found I preferred that on more technical Enduro trails and downhill. More stable, for me. However, my 29er feels faster for XC. 
I have an eMTB for fun too, it is more an Enduro bike set up with 160mm travel and has a 29er front and 27.5+ rear - that is a great combo for that type of riding. 

Overall, I prefer 29er's but then I am biased towards XC racing.


----------



## Gunk (15 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well these new 29ers have wider rims and slacker head angles.
> They look so much better and ride better than early offerings, better bikes.
> I love my new 29 and have sold most of my 27.5 bikes.
> 
> ...



I’m old school. It has to be a 26’er


----------

